# Montreal - CDN $$ and Fireworks Questions



## Jwerking (Jul 7, 2011)

Two week vacation to Montreal rental and Quebec timeshare at the end of the month.  The owner wants to be paid in CDN cash.  We are driving up from the Wash DC area since airfares were very high and never dropped.  So - is there a Visitor's Center after I cross the border where there is an ATM for cash or should I just wait until I get to the city itself. 

We are going to be in Montreal the last week in July - which is the last week of an international fireworks competition.  I have read that you can view the fireworks from the bridge because they close it to traffic or from parks at the foot of the bridge on the Montreal side of river.  Any suggestions on how early to go and whether it would be better on the bridge or the park?

Thanks

Joyce


----------



## strandlover (Jul 8, 2011)

Jwerking said:


> Two week vacation to Montreal rental and Quebec timeshare at the end of the month.  The owner wants to be paid in CDN cash.  We are driving up from the Wash DC area since airfares were very high and never dropped.  So - is there a Visitor's Center after I cross the border where there is an ATM for cash or should I just wait until I get to the city itself.
> 
> We are going to be in Montreal the last week in July - which is the last week of an international fireworks competition.  I have read that you can view the fireworks from the bridge because they close it to traffic or from parks at the foot of the bridge on the Montreal side of river.  Any suggestions on how early to go and whether it would be better on the bridge or the park?
> 
> ...



Hi Joyce.  I hope that you will enjoy our amazing city.

Wait until you get into Montreal to exchange your US cash into CAD$ or go to an ATM.  There are plenty of currency exchange places and thousands of ATMs.

In terms of watching the fireworks, up on the bridge is great.  My personal favorite way is to spend a day at La Ronde (our Six Flags amusement park) and then watch the fireworks from one of the grandstands.

Depending on where you are staying, it may be best to use public transportation to get to the downtown core and the fireworks.  There is lots of construction going on here.

Apparently, we have the top rated public transportation system in all of North America.

Let me know if there is any other information that you need.


----------



## Jwerking (Jul 8, 2011)

strandlover said:


> Hi Joyce.  I hope that you will enjoy our amazing city.
> 
> Wait until you get into Montreal to exchange your US cash into CAD$ or go to an ATM.  There are plenty of currency exchange places and thousands of ATMs.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the reply and offer of assistance with information.  We are staying in a condo rental close to corner of Rue Boyer and DesCarriere.  The best I can tell is that it is just south of the Rosemont area of Montreal and we would using the Rosemont or Laurnier Metro stations. 

While I like your suggestion about spending the day at La Ronde and staying for the fireworks and having a bleacher seat - I am NOT an amusement park person anymore because I get motion sickness on the rides.  Use to love those roller coasters - but no more.  So, if we go on the bridge, it closes at 8 pm to traffic and fireworks are at 10 pm I think - how early should we be there?

Plus, we are going to have a my niece's 6 month old baby with us - so may limit what we can do.  While not my responsiblity, still need to be considerate.  So we are just going to take it easy and enjoy Montreal at a slower pace than usual.  No more making everyone get up at 7am - so we can be first in line.  Thing we will purchase the Montreal Museum Pass and enjoy what it has to offer and maybe add a bike ride on the Lacine Canal, visit Mont Royal, and of course - Notre Dame Bascilica.  Anything else you would suggest?

BTW - coming from the US and getting to the Rosemont area - is the road construction going to significantly affect my trip into the city on a Sunday afternoon with checkin at 3 pm?

Can you recommend some good moderately price restaurants closeby to where we are staying?  For sure, a place with yummy crepes would be great - as this is not something we  do not have in the US.  Also, maybe a Chinese or Korean buffet that includes sushi.  A sharwma place would be awesome.  As you  tell we are not into fine dining!  How about a nice French cafe with outside dining that is casual.   

Ah, yes, how about a bakery to purchase some good Chinese pastries and dim sum in Chinatown for morning breakfast.  If I want pate - should I just purchase it in a super market or are there special stores?

Thanks for any suggestions.  I am really looking forward to our visit. 

Joyce


----------



## strandlover (Jul 9, 2011)

Jwerking said:


> While I like your suggestion about spending the day at La Ronde and staying for the fireworks and having a bleacher seat - I am NOT an amusement park person anymore because I get motion sickness on the rides.  Use to love those roller coasters - but no more.  So, if we go on the bridge, it closes at 8 pm to traffic and fireworks are at 10 pm I think - how early should we be there?



I would be surprised if you see a mad rush.  People simply make their way to the bridge and surrounding area in a leisurely fashion.  Get there by 9PM or so and you should be OK.  The locals bring their lawn chairs and sit at the foot of the bridge.



Jwerking said:


> Plus, we are going to have a my niece's 6 month old baby with us - so may limit what we can do.  While not my responsiblity, still need to be considerate.  So we are just going to take it easy and enjoy Montreal at a slower pace than usual.  No more making everyone get up at 7am - so we can be first in line.  Thing we will purchase the Montreal Museum Pass and enjoy what it has to offer and maybe add a bike ride on the Lacine Canal, visit Mont Royal, and of course - Notre Dame Bascilica.  Anything else you would suggest?



It sounds like you have done your homework and picked some terrific activities.  Since your condo is away from the downtown core, a visit to Botanical Gardens would be nice.  It's a gorgeous park.  There are also plenty of shady places to sit and enjoy your lunch.

Since you are going to Notre Dame Basilica, you can't forget to visit the rest of Old Montreal.  Tons of great outdoor cafés for casual lunches.



Jwerking said:


> BTW - coming from the US and getting to the Rosemont area - is the road construction going to significantly affect my trip into the city on a Sunday afternoon with checkin at 3 pm?



The million dollar question is when are going to arrive at Canadian customs?

If you get there by no later than 10AM, there should only be a slight wait.  If you get there any time after noon, count on at least an hour wait on a good day.

I am presuming that you are crossing the border from I87 in the US to Highway 15 once you are in Quebec.

Generally speaking, Sunday traffic in Montreal in July should be quite light.



Jwerking said:


> Can you recommend some good moderately price restaurants closeby to where we are staying?  For sure, a place with yummy crepes would be great - as this is not something we  do not have in the US.  Also, maybe a Chinese or Korean buffet that includes sushi.  A sharwma place would be awesome.  As you  tell we are not into fine dining!  How about a nice French cafe with outside dining that is casual.



You have one of the best crêpes places in the city close by.  It's called Crêpe Aux Trois Fourchettes on Mont-Royal Ave East.

For Chinese food and Dim Sum, there is no place like China Town.  Unfortunately, the names escape me.

There is also a place on Clark St in Chinatown (again, the name escapes me) where you will see Peking Ducks roasting in the window display.  Go there, it's a dive but the food is delicious.




Jwerking said:


> Ah, yes, how about a bakery to purchase some good Chinese pastries and dim sum in Chinatown for morning breakfast.  If I want pate - should I just purchase it in a super market or are there special stores?



You are staying in a pretty eclectic part of the city so you should have no trouble finding good shawarma, Chinese buffets, and any other restaurant.  Even Gordon Ramsay, from Hell's Kitchen has a restaurant here, it's called Laurier BBQ.  For shawarma, my personal favorite is Basha.  If you happen to be downtown, there is a Basha on the corner of Saint Catherine & Mansfield.

All super markets have a wonderful selection of pâté.  You may even find some fine food shops in your area.  You should also have no trouble finding bakeries.  From where you are, head North to Jean Talon St. and turn East, tons of great bakeries, pastries, etc etc.

For Italian food, again very close to your condo is Elio's Pizzeria on Bellechasse St.  I have been going there for 30+ years.  Elio is still slinging pizzas and still use mama's pasta sauce, very casual and honest prices.

It is very difficult to get a bad meal this city.  Don't forget our bagels!  Either St Viateur or Fairmont.  Grab a dozen bagels, still warm out of the wood oven, cream cheese and you are in heaven!



Jwerking said:


> Thanks for any suggestions.  I am really looking forward to our visit.
> 
> Joyce


----------



## Jwerking (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you so much, Strandlover, you're absolutely the best for taking the time to answer all my questions!  

My hubby and I love pate and we can't really get it close to where we live in the Northern VA suburbs outside of the Metro DC area.  All we get is the prepackage vacuum packed stuff in the grocery store - which satisfies us when we really want some - but nothing special.  So can't wait for some yummy pate on some good french bread - yum!!

Montreal bagels, yes I read about them since I am a bit of a foodie - guess there is a contest about whether NY city or yours are the best.  We will have to give it a try one morning - I believe one of the famous Montreal bagel stores is close to one of the subway stops we are close to.  


Funny about no crowds to the fireworks - but I can understand since the International Competition goes on for a month and there is a display on both Wed and Sat nights.  Here is DC - it is  mob scene when there are fireworks downtown and people will go 4 or 5 hrs ahead.  Good to know that an hour in advance will do. 

Also, bummer about the lines crossing the border - never even though of that one.  The last time I crossed the border by car into Canada was prior to 9/11 and it was quick. 

Thanks again. 

Joyce


----------



## strandlover (Jul 11, 2011)

Jwerking said:


> Thank you so much, Strandlover, you're absolutely the best for taking the time to answer all my questions!
> 
> Montreal bagels, yes I read about them since I am a bit of a foodie - guess there is a contest about whether NY city or yours are the best.  We will have to give it a try one morning - I believe one of the famous Montreal bagel stores is close to one of the subway stops we are close to.
> 
> ...



Just thought of it!  Go to the Jean Talon market for a gastronomic treat.  It's only a couple of subway stops away.  Or drive there but parking is at a premium in that part of town.  It's foodie heaven.  Not only is there a selection of fine pâtés, including foie gras, but also other gourmet foods.

Can't wait to hear what you think about our bagels.  Try both the sesame and poppy seed bagels.

The delays are mostly due to Canadians crossing into the US and coming back home after a week-end of shopping.  Since our dollar is strong these days, Canadians flock the outlet stores in the US looking for bargains.

Have a great trip!  Drive Safely!

PS: remember: no right turn on a red light anywhere in Montreal!


----------



## AKE (Jul 13, 2011)

Pick a small border crossing into Canada - there are lots of them and lineups are non-existent.  Re exchanging $$$ into Canadian - we have found that the ATM rate is almost always the best rate, be it in Canada, the US or Europe.


----------



## Jwerking (Jul 16, 2011)

AKE said:


> Pick a small border crossing into Canada - there are lots of them and lineups are non-existent.  Re exchanging $$$ into Canadian - we have found that the ATM rate is almost always the best rate, be it in Canada, the US or Europe.



Hi Guys:

Just looked at my routing and I am crossing the border on I-89 - which becomes Route 133 in Canada - since I am stopping in Burlington, VT for the night to visit an old college friend. 

So how long do you estimate the wait will be about noon or 1 pm on a Sunday afternoon?

Which would be the nearest small border crossing?

Thanks

Joyce


----------



## strandlover (Jul 16, 2011)

Jwerking said:


> Hi Guys:
> 
> Just looked at my routing and I am crossing the border on I-89 - which becomes Route 133 in Canada - since I am stopping in Burlington, VT for the night to visit an old college friend.
> 
> ...



Not sure about the Vermont border.  You can use this link before you leave"

http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/general/times/menu-e.html


----------

